# Father & Son looking for South/Central GA lease or land 200 acres or less for 09-10



## Postal Buck (Jan 19, 2009)

*Father & Son looking for South/Central GA lease or land 200 acres or less for 09-10*

My son and I  are looking for a small track of land / farm to hunt for 2009-10 season.  We are very responsible and respectfull of the land owner and their rules .  Looking for something we can hunt on the weekends . Will work hard to manage the land and foodplots as needed . We Love to Bow hunt . With times being tough  , I need too find something in the $400.00 to $700.00 range .


----------



## 1cleve43 (Jan 19, 2009)

You may be interested in our land in Cobbtown, Ga.  Look for the post above yours that says Deer and Turkey Lease available. If interested, call Warren at 229-723-5629; clevcrop@alltel.net


----------



## mgholloway (Jan 20, 2009)

*Longhorn*

We have an established club with 20 members and 3300 acres. Just a few guys bow hunt. If you do not find a lease check us out. Have been QDM for the last eight years. We have a campsite with electricity, water and sewage. New members have same rights as old timers. We are located in Wilcox County about 2 miles east of the Dooly county line. 1750


----------



## selliott (Jan 26, 2009)

we have 728 acres in Dooly County, Pinehurst GA. We are looking for two members. We are trophy hunters. Only two bucks taken this year, a 130 class and 140 class with several others caught on the trail cams. We have a house with all the amenities. 2,000.00 each Call for details, Stephen 687-878-7746


----------



## Postal Buck (Apr 8, 2009)

*hold the eamils for this post*

Well my job did it to me again .  I just received another pay cut in the great line of the Postal Service.  due to this recent cut , again , I won't be able to hunt GA .  God , help this economy !  Thanks to all who sent me emails and info , God Bless you all this hunting season and kill 2 or 3 for me . 

Down on My Luck Again 
Maybe a job change is due ?????


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 9, 2009)

*warren county*

Warren County 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

looking for members club consist of1040 ac with different ages of pines and large hardwoods this is a perfect oppertunity to get in on the ground floor food plots being planted for quality deer we have a mix of deer,turkey,hogs varmits for more info call Bill Cash @ 678-617-0741
all stands are open stands looking to have a total of 15 members
DUES $850

"THIS IS A CLUB LOOKING FOR BIGGER BUCKS


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. Not to mention there is great quality turkey hunting. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 17, 2009)

*WMA's*

You can still hunt the Government managed land.

Not my first choice for my husband and kids since you really never know who is in the woods with you but it the only choice you have when you can not afford a club and if you don't want to give you hunting altogher.

Good luck and God Bless you, things will look up in the future!!!!  Have faith!!


----------



## GriffinA (Sep 22, 2009)

*Family Land in Laurens County*

I have a 100 acre tract in Laurens County that we can lease for $7/acre.  Please give me a call if you would like to talk about it.  Thanks.

Adam Griffin
478-256-5414


----------



## TonyS (Sep 30, 2009)

*Hunting Property in Wilkes County*

I have 900 acres in Wilkes County. We have great Deer and Turkey. You and your son would be a great fit for our club. Dues are $700. Give me a call 404-461-3350.


----------



## deputy430 (Sep 30, 2009)

$375.00 for access to 1200+ acres... Green Co and Taliaferro Co. If interested send a PM


----------

